# Where's There's Smoke



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

My Webpage

I could not get the picture into the body of the post









This was one delivery point for crude oil


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Where was this? I travel to Denver City a couple of times a year for work and they have a bunch of those gathering stations.

Here is the picture.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW, I hope they got the fire out and no one was hurt in the process

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...my favorite subject!









Looks like quite a party...and a lot of money gone "up in smoke."


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Where was this? I travel to Denver City a couple of times a year for work and they have a bunch of those gathering stations.
> 
> Here is the picture.
> 
> ...


The tank battery was about 4 miles south of Hi-way 83 between Denver City, Texas and Lovington, N.M. It was a oil producer's field location that was struck by lightening it was holding about 200 barrels . We are thankful it was not one of our stations that at times has as much as 200,000 barrels of crude oil.









Crawford


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What happened?

The news never made to my neck of the woods. Anyone hurt?

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very impressive picture, Crawford.

Looks like quite the Texas Bar-B-Q!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I guess gas prices will be going up again!!!


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor said:


> What happened?
> 
> The news never made to my neck of the woods.Â Anyone hurt?
> 
> ...


Lightening. No one was hurt. Small batteries such as this one are only checked on a few times a week. Normaly no one is there. Oil, water and gas come in and are seperated. Oil and gas are sold automatically and the water most of the time is re-injected back into formation.

We tried to make smores







but they tasted funny


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

tasted funny, you must have burnt the marshmellows


----------

